# Other Animals > Other Pets >  what turtles are great first turtles/tortoises?

## amphiboy77

softshell? snapping? box? slider? redfoot? sulcata? russian? greek? 2 headed? siamese?

----------


## Yusil

In my experience, I'd say the Red Eared Slider[Trachemys Scripta Elegans]  as it is a very active and very friendly species. They come to recognize the ones who feed them and even follow and "beg" you for food.

Only thing is, females get to be around 12 inches, so they are a pretty big species.

This can be said for most sliders, although the red ear sliders are the most accepting of humans. So as for ease of care, sliders would be best for beginners.

Although, as far as land turtles go, Florida box turtles are supposed to be also quite social and friendly. Only, they require a large/semi-large  enclosure with constant Uv lighting(which is needed for majority of turtles, especially those that bask).

Snapping  Turtles are not a very good first pet, as they grow to be very large and are potentially dangerous to people who do not know how to prpoperly care for them.

----------


## SkeletalFrog

My recommendation would be a male map turtle.  They're aquatic, closely related to sliders, very pretty, and more importantly, they stay small.  Small means smaller tank, smaller filter, less frequent water changes, everything.  My male Cagle's map is almost 4 years old and still around 3" shell length.

----------


## Karen aka mshine1217

The first thing is to decide if you want a water species or a land species?  Water species are extremely messy and require alot of maintenence.  I like sliders, but hate the work.  I recently acquired two Hermann's Tortoise hatchlings and enjoy them greatly.  It is a huge responsibility since they can live to be 75 years old.  Check out tortoiseforum.org  they are a great source for information.  Good luck with making your decision.

----------


## mikesfrogs

Russians are the best for starters. They are also low in cost compaired to other tortoises. 

Sulcatas get pretty big. When we imported them in the 90's the biggest male was almost 48 inches long. 

Turtles are nice too. But you need to keep up on the water changes.




> softshell? snapping? box? slider? redfoot? sulcata? russian? greek? 2 headed? siamese?

----------


## Kitten

I would second a Russian Tortoise as a good starter tortoise or perhaps a Hermann's. They stay small and easy to take care of.

----------


## amphiboy77

good because i have a male map turtle

----------


## amphiboy77

i have water turtles but i want a land turtle or tortoise.

----------


## arielgasca420

I had a russian tortoise and it was easy to take care of, but they sleep 6-9 months out of the year. I would never suggest a sulcata to anyone because these will have to be inherited by your kids and are very heavy to move. most tortoises will live well passed 20 years and i see them frequently being given away or unwanted online so check craigslist and reptile organizations. I would stick with something small; box tortoise, leopard, or red footed.

----------


## findiviglio

The Russian Tortoise is sometimes considered an ideal "first" tortoise, although they are by no means "simple" to care ofr (nor are any turtles or tortoises); but worth considering if you the time, space and funds needed. Please see this article and let me know if you need more info,  Best, Frank, retired Bx Zoo herpetologist.

----------


## Lynn

> The Russian Tortoise is sometimes considered an ideal "first" tortoise, although they are by no means "simple" to care ofr (nor are any turtles or tortoises); but worth considering if you the time, space and funds needed. Please see this article and let me know if you need more info,  Best, Frank, retired Bx Zoo herpetologist.


I agree, Frank  !!!. 

I have had a Russian, "Tank", for many years. He is very simple to care for.
He needs attention, don't get me wrong. 
Bonus, they are small.
Mine lives in a tortoise table we build for him. 
He sleeps in a small black/plastic garbage can that is turned on it side !! lol
Warm and fussy , too ! hehehe 
 Lots of great care sheet on line !  AND FRANK ! 

http://www.frogforum.net/members/fly...r-charges.html
 :Butterfly:

----------


## findiviglio

Thanks...tortoise tables are great options, glad you are using.  Here's a care sheet I wrote with info on various species grouped by habitat,

Best, Frank

----------



----------


## frogman12341

I think you should get a baby painted turtle

----------


## morgan

I keep Greek torts in my backyard.  A smaller species that is perfect for soCal all year round.  I've kept other species indoors(yellowfoots), but eventually the corner-clunking drove us to find a species that would thrive in our yard...Greeks.

"Science Rules!".....Bill Nye

----------


## tuckmaster1

Red earded sliders most definitely. They are a hardy species and very sociable (as far as biting goes). I have had my red ear "Myrtle" for 5 years now and she's a great turtle.

----------


## amphiboy77

what about box turtles? do they make good pets? oh and whats the difference between a box turtle and a tortoise? just wondering.

----------


## morgan

> what about box turtles? do they make good pets? oh and whats the difference between a box turtle and a tortoise? just wondering.


Don't keep box turtles unless you can provide the humidity, burrowing, and omnivorous diet.  Earthworms, berries, etc.  Californians kill imported boxes all the time by treating them as a tortoise.  If you live in an area that has muggy, rainy seasons, they should be fine.   :Smile: 

"Science Rules!".....Bill Nye

----------


## amphiboy77

what about tortoises? redfoots? greeks? russians? sulcatas? hingebacks?

----------


## morgan

Whatever you choose, if its a tortoise, please don't put it in an aquarium.  Torts don't understand glass, and will bang into it constantly.  Google up the phrase 'tortoise table' for ideas

----------

